
Solu: the Finnish pocket computer that wants to take over the world - sampo
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/16/solu-the-finnish-pocket-computer-that-wants-to-take-over-the-world
======
autotravis
"Partially made out of wood" cool

"It's all stored in the cloud" :(

"You pay a fixed fee every single month..." D:

------
jdalgetty
neat idea but I don't want to pay monthly for it

